# ResultsetFrage



## vodn7v (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
wenn ich ein resultset öffne, es mit daten aus der DB fülle, und dann nicht wieder schliesse. bleibt es dann mit inhalt stehen und müllt mir so meinen arbeitsspeicher zu ? oder räumt der garbagecollector das auf?

danke


----------



## maki (11. Mai 2009)

ResultSets müssen geschlossen werden!


----------



## vodn7v (11. Mai 2009)

/ich habe nämlich eine problem mit heap exception. rs ist geclosed. trotzdem noch vorhanden. ich benutze schon von eclipse tptp. wie kann ich sehen wie die einzelnen gefüllt sind ? weiss das jemand ? welche objekte mir stehen bleiben und nicht von GC aufgeräumt werden.

danke euch !!


----------

